# What are your Weaknesses ?



## Pudge (Sep 29, 2018)

Everybody has good and bad points to their personality, but many lack the courage to be completely open about their weaknesses. What are yours? Don't be shy. Be honest.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 29, 2018)

Why are "egoistical", "cynical", "grumpy", "obnoxious", "patronising", "tactless" and "even Satan hates me" _weaknesses_? Pff.


----------



## Pudge (Sep 29, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Why are "egoistical", "cynical", "grumpy", "obnoxious", "patronising", "tactless" and "even Satan hates me" _weaknesses_? Pff.



Sooo, is that your votes?


----------



## Tod (Sep 29, 2018)

You missed a very important one, I'm going to wait to see if someone posts it.


----------



## Pudge (Sep 29, 2018)

Tod said:


> You missed a very important one, I'm going to wait to see if someone posts it.



And when they do... It'll get added to the list. My brain's never worked so hard trying to think of words. Any further suggestions would be welcomed!


----------



## jules (Sep 29, 2018)

Tod said:


> You missed a very important one, I'm going to wait to see if someone posts it.


Hey... Lazy ?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 29, 2018)

Tod said:


> You missed a very important one, I'm going to wait to see if someone posts it.


Is it a love of Trump?

Joking, no need for the drama zone


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 29, 2018)

To many to choose. 
My top one is: No money.

I could be a better person, but that would be to much effort.


----------



## Pudge (Sep 29, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Is it a love of Trump?
> 
> Joking, no need for the drama zone



 Steady now. The Donald reads Billions of VI-C posts don't cha' know? Wouldn't want him to Tweet about you...


----------



## Pudge (Sep 29, 2018)

MA-Simon said:


> To many to choose.
> My top one is: No money.
> 
> I could be a better person, but that would be to much effort.



Wouldn't it be great if we all had this much money :  

I'd love to be able to stand there for 2 minuets and 4 seconds and tell some knob jockey that. Really rub it in like an 800 grit belt sander.


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Saxer (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm not a good businessman. But somehow it works anyway.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm eating a large bar of it right now.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 29, 2018)

I spend too much time working and not enough time with family. When I'm on roll with an idea, I hate to be interrupted. When I'm working on something that I don't really want to do, I get distracted easily.


----------



## jmauz (Sep 29, 2018)

Porn.


----------



## Tod (Sep 30, 2018)

*Getting old!!!!*


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 30, 2018)

Easily distracted, like with this thread... ok, this website... ok, now I’m distracted listing my distractions.

And a lack of money isn’t a weakness (any more than me not having Superman’s powers are my weakness), unless you crave money (like trump) yet don’t do anything with it but stick it in a bank.

The LOVE of money is a weakness. But if you buy the latest high priced Spitfire or 8Dio library, then the love of libraries (or new sounds) is your weakness, not the inability to pay for it.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 30, 2018)

Cant fill in polls. Weakness since 1998. Tried professional help to no avail unfortunately.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 30, 2018)

Saxer said:


> I'm not a good businessman. But somehow it works anyway.


Same here, ditto.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 30, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Cant fill in polls. Weakness since 1998. Tried professional help to no avail unfortunately.


Same here, ditto.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 30, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Same here, ditto.



En triplicate (to not being a good businessman).

I didn’t find “introverted” or “self-involved” on the list, and was willing to admit to both if I had.

Oh well, I guess I just did anyway.


----------



## Vik (Oct 1, 2018)

My main weaknesses:
Lack of focus on doing what I really want to do. 
I'm usually useless with anything involving money. 
And sometimes: 'greed' (eg for libraries I don't really need).


----------



## Pudge (Oct 1, 2018)

Some extras have been added to the list.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 1, 2018)

Gonna leave this here for those of us with dwindling attention spans: 

(you can skip the first minute if you want, actual content starts after that)


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 1, 2018)

Money.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 1, 2018)

All of the above.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 1, 2018)

Whats everyone's main motivator? Its hard to feel motivated at the best of times. Pressure seems to get my ass in gear.. dont read into that statment too much.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2018)

I have none.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 1, 2018)

Ignoring pretty ladies ... .


----------



## Pudge (Oct 1, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have none.


 thats something only an advanced from of AI would say... Skynet?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 1, 2018)

Pudge said:


> thats something only an advanced from of AI would say... Skynet?



Damn. I failed the Turing test.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 1, 2018)

I failed the ‘keep in the circle’ test. Imagine that. I’m trying to keep in the circle while Nicks turning.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2018)

I wanted to check "Just an evil c#$t" because it sounded fun, but usually I don't care enough to be evil. And, well, because I'm really indecisive. Maybe I should have checked more things. I don't know. I guess I could go back. No, that wouldn't be right... Yeah.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 1, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I wanted to check "Just an evil c#$t" because it sounded fun, but usually I don't care enough to be evil. And, well, because I'm really indecisive. Maybe I should have checked more things. I don't know. I guess I could go back. No, that wouldn't be right... Yeah.



I ran your answer past Hal 9000 and the results came back. Tested positive for Evil. Nice try with the indecisivness, you cant fool Hal. Hal's onto you man. He knows.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2018)

Pudge said:


> I ran your answer past Hal 9000 and the results came back. Tested positive for Evil. Nice try with the indecisivness, you cant fool Hal. Hal's onto you man. He knows.


Bwhahahahaha....Damn! I tried to disguise it!


----------



## Vik (Oct 1, 2018)

Pudge said:


> Whats everyone's main motivator? Its hard to feel motivated at the best of times.


No motivation for making music? That's an easy one. Don't make any music.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 1, 2018)

Wait-I thought of a weakness.

Sometimes I fail to accept an obvious truth-like the indisputable fact that Nick B. has no weaknesses.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 1, 2018)

Vik said:


> No motivation for making music? That's an easy one. Don't make any music.



Not limited to music.


----------



## URL (Oct 2, 2018)

Do not live in LA- if I would -I do this full time.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 2, 2018)

URL said:


> Do not live in LA- if I would -I do this full time.


LOL! If you lived in LA, you probably couldn't afford to do this full time. Sigh.


----------



## URL (Oct 2, 2018)

Why not- expensive living-expensive food...no music stores


----------



## Pudge (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like procrastination is no1 so far.. not surprised though!


----------

